

Three Things You May Not Get About the Aaron Swartz Case - Bluem00
http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/24/three-things-you-may-not-get-about-the-aaron-swartz-case/

======
Indyan
This is what I get: "You have been banned. You might have been banned because
you are a spammer. You might have been banned because you're a troll of some
sort. You might have been banned out of sheer malice. Perhaps you just caught
one of us on a bad day. If you believe that you have been banned unjustly,
drop us a line.

Rex non potest peccare!" And this is the first time I am visiting this site.

~~~
pasbesoin
I had no such problem. Nor have I ever had a problem with Ken's site.

That said, Google cache is an easy workaround:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.popehat.com%2F2013%2F03%2F24%2Fthree-
things-you-may-not-get-about-the-aaron-swartz-case%2F)

------
pasbesoin
This deserves to be read.

